# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > Spoilers >  Sarah Louise Platt

## Keating's babe

Jason and Sarah sleep together after Cilla and Les's wedding.  Eileen is dismayed when she realises the next morning that Jason isn't back together with Violet, instead he has bedded Sarah who she blames for Todd leaving.

Jason realising he has made a mistake heads off to patch things up with Violet.  Eileen is delighted which she hears the news they are back together.  However Sarah is hurt when she hears the news from Violet and decides she wants to be with Jason.

----------


## Angeltigger

Oh No!!! it going to be so sad!!!!!!!! it not Sarah fault that Todd went

----------


## Siobhan

> Jason and Sarah sleep together after Cilla and Les's wedding. Eileen is dismayed when she realises the next morning that Jason isn't back together with Violet, instead he has bedded Sarah who she blames for Todd leaving.
> 
> Jason realising he has made a mistake heads off to patch things up with Violet. Eileen is delighted which she hears the news they are back together. However Sarah is hurt when she hears the news from Violet and decides she wants to be with Jason.


now there's a surprise *can't find sarcastic smilie*... didn't they do this before and realised the mistake the next day too....

----------


## LostVoodoo

sarah is such a fool. maybe its just becuase they throw every poor-unfortunate-teenage-girl storyline at her that they can, but she really never does seem to learn. ever. i'd laugh if she got pregnant with Jason's baby after sleeping with him.

----------


## Keating's babe

> now there's a surprise *can't find sarcastic smilie*... didn't they do this before and realised the mistake the next day too....


Siobhan, I think this was done when she slept with Jason after finding out about Todd.  I read in a magazine that Sarah goes all out to lure Jason away from Violet.

----------


## Siobhan

> Siobhan, I think this was done when she slept with Jason after finding out about Todd. I read in a magazine that Sarah goes all out to lure Jason away from Violet.


I know but it is history repeating itself again... why doesn't she just dump Scooter and get on with her life without men for a while....

----------


## Angeltigger

~There was a rumour that they were actually ment to together

----------


## Keating's babe

Now you mention it, I don't think Sarah has ever been without a bloke for long.  I must admit, Scooter is a tad dull.  I prefer Jason and Violet.  It will make for great scenes when Violet finds out, especially the grief Jason has given her over the kiss with Charlie.

----------


## Siobhan

> ~There was a rumour that they were actually ment to together


I think they are together in real life, I know she was with Todd in real life but that is ended now and she is with Jason, or I could be wrong.. I remember think it was a bit strange

----------


## Katy

i think they are together in real life. This is the same thing that happened before Jason was with Violet. Am i the only one that cant stand Sarah?

----------


## Siobhan

> i think they are together in real life. This is the same thing that happened before Jason was with Violet. Am i the only one that cant stand Sarah?


No Katy, I am not particularly fond of her either.. I don't like any of the Platts

----------


## Angeltigger

Yeah they are together in real life but there wasa rumour that they were going to date in Corrie

----------


## Katy

i'm glad im not the only one. Shes so irritating. We understand shes no good with Men you dont have to waste television time in showing us.

----------


## Siobhan

> i'm glad im not the only one. Shes so irritating. We understand shes no good with Men you dont have to waste television time in showing us.


all her relationship ended in disaster... she never had a good one... I know she is still very young but she never seems to behave like a teenager and just have fun with boys and not have a relationship with them.

----------


## Keating's babe

Tina O'Brien who plays Sarah is going out with the actor who plays Jason (can't remember offhand his real name... Ryan Thomas?) in real life.  I'm sure Tina was also going out with Bruno Langley beforehand.  LOL, is everyone keeping up.  :Lol:

----------


## Angeltigger

Yep that is true and because Tina started to date Ryan, then Bruno wanted to leave Corrie and than when he left Tina and Ryan was ment to date in corrie

----------


## feelingyellow

sounds like a good storyline, but feel very story for violet though!

----------


## hellsbells

Sarah used to be a good character and far less irritating - before she bleached her hair, sprayed herself with fake tan and started wearing loads of makeup. 

Remember when she was younger and not caked in make up. When she looked like a normal, slightly frumpy teenager. That time she got kidnapped by the internet guy. When she first had Bethany and was lost and bewildered by the experience. I liked her in those days.

----------


## eastenders mad

i don't think Sarah and Jason should go back together with each other.
Jason and Violet really suit each other i hope they go back out together.

----------


## CrazyLea

i think sarah and jason would make a nice couple lol

----------


## Andy'sLuckyPony

Jason was such an ass to Violet bout her being kissed by Charlie. This is a pathetic storyline. I hate Sarah and I have recently started to hate Jason. If I was Violet I'd kick him all the way down those cobbles.
The only Platt I like is David.

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

cant believe theyre doing this to violet! i feel so sorry for her even though she cheate don jason she was really sorry!

----------


## crazygirl

i dont watch coronation steet unless there is a fantastic stroyline and in next wees whats on tv mag it says jason has a shock for sarah please can you tell me whats going on

----------


## Angeltigger

they must be getting together

----------


## Jade

> they must be getting together


They already are together

----------


## Angeltigger

in corrie as sarah and jason

----------


## Jade

> in corrie as sarah and jason


Yep!

----------


## Angeltigger

well than i don't know- when did they get together

----------


## eastenders mad

i don't if they get together. I just had a email from ITV and apprently Jason make a proposal to violet not Sarah i couldn't believe that.

It says that he can't get Violet off his mind.

----------


## Angeltigger

jade told me that jason and sarah are together- No-one Listen to me i am ever so wrong- not watch corrie for a long time

----------


## dddMac1

don't know if i want Jason to get together with Sarah i prefer Violet

----------


## crazygirl

well maybe he tells sarah that he is going back to violet

----------


## kayla05

No he wont get back with violet now, he was talking to sean about moving in with sarah the otha day, its gotta be somthing else, maybe he will move in with her or maybe he will propose?

----------


## twinkle_eyes83

i read yersterday that he calls her a tart

----------


## Abbie

> i don't if they get together. I just had a email from ITV and apprently Jason make a proposal to violet not Sarah i couldn't believe that.
> 
> It says that he can't get Violet off his mind.


yer that what i heard

----------


## xxloopylauraxx

in my inside soap magazine it saids on next weeks 'whats going on 'page it saids 'Jasons BIG proposal! but which lady does he make it to? and the picture is of jason sarah and violet. i bet its something silly.

----------


## littlemo

> in my inside soap magazine it saids on next weeks 'whats going on 'page it saids 'Jasons BIG proposal! but which lady does he make it to? and the picture is of jason sarah and violet. i bet its something silly.


I heard the proposal is to Violet. I don't know if it's a marriage proposal, but apparently Violet is all geared up into saying yes to this question (whatever it is) and then Sarah either rings Jason, or walks in (I can't remember which) and ruins it. 

I think it's likely that Jason will end his realtionship with Sarah very soon, or Sarah will dump him, one of the two. Sarah's too immature for him, and it's clear Jason is in love with Violet. 

Although I would really like Jason and Violet to get back together and make it work, I'm also kind of hoping Violet will have a baby with Antony in the future.

----------


## littlemo

> i read yersterday that he calls her a tart


That's not totally false is it?! lol. but it is cruel. He can't blame Sarah for him not being able to control himself. He needs to buck up his ideas, if he wants Violet back.

----------


## tammyy2j

Jason proposes to Violet when he sees her on a date with Jamie while he is still with Sarah.

----------


## littlemo

> Jason proposes to Violet when he sees her on a date with Jamie while he is still with Sarah.


Oh right, so he wants to get back with her, because he's jealous of her being with somebody else, talk about selfish. All this time he's been sleeping with Sarah and when Violet shows an interest in somebody else, he's shocked. As much as I liked Jason and Violet's relationship, she would be a lot better off with Jamie. That's if he isn't in love with Frankie.

----------


## starla

i really hope that violet and jason get back together, i think that coronation street shouldn't have put sarah and jason together because if i was violet i wouldn't be able to take jason because i would know that he has had a sort of relationship with sarah

----------


## littlemo

Sarah and Jason won't last long, I read in Inside Soap a few weeks ago that Tina O'Brien said they asked for them to cut their affair short, because they are seeing each other in real-life, and they didn't want it to be incorporated into the soap. I don't know if this is true, but I still don't think they will keep it going. Jason just doesn't have the same feelings for her as he does for Violet. And I think settling down with her and her child is the last thing on his mind.

----------


## eastenders mad

I think that is a good idea.
Sarah should find someone else no more Grimshaws lol.

----------


## the_watts_rule

> I think that is a good idea.
> Sarah should find someone else no more Grimshaws lol.


She has been with both Grimshaw brothers.

----------


## eastenders mad

i know but i mean if she keeps going back with Jason.

----------


## Debs

she needs to find someone fab someone who really loves her. she deserves it

----------


## i_luv_dennis

> i don't if they get together. I just had a email from ITV and apprently Jason make a proposal to violet not Sarah i couldn't believe that.
> 
> It says that he can't get Violet off his mind.


i hope it is they belong together

----------


## eastenders mad

do you Mean Violet and Jason?
Cause they should go out together.

----------


## Katy

i read that in a soap magazine today cant remember which one said something like Sarah could be left heartbroken again or something along those lines as Jason cant stop thinking about Violet.

----------


## spiffin

Now that Jason and Sarahâs relationship has been accepted by both families, the couple go out for pizza with the Plattsâ. 

David of course tries his hardest to spoil the meal, but itâs the appearance of Jamie with Violet that really ruins the evening! 

When Jason spots Jamie going to the toilet, the builder follows him in and tells him some home truths about him and Violet. But little does he know that Sarah has overheard the conversation and she sees red!

on corrie website. maybe this is her surprise..?

----------


## crazygirl

> She has been with both Grimshaw brothers.


maybe jason is gay too   :Lol:

----------


## Siobhan

> She has been with both Grimshaw brothers.


apparently on and off screen

----------


## xStephaniex

maybe there breaking up so jason can get back with violet !!! . or i could be completely wrong. i read in a tv mag that jason proposes to violet after he dumps sarah !!. the slimeeeeeeball  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## eastenders mad

i read that he proposes to Violet she says no. Then he later goes and sees Sarah and tells her thats it is over, cause he is angry over violet not saying yes.

----------


## Angeltigger

Quote:
Originally Posted by *the_watts_rule*
_She has been with both Grimshaw brothers._






> apparently on and off screen


 *Yeah that is true as todd could not be in the same place as tina so that why he left corrie*

----------


## xStephaniex

omg !! so jason asks violet to marry him when he is still with sarah !!! thats horrible !! i now think violet should ditch jason for good and go date norris !!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## alan45

According to Wednesdays Daily Mirror

http://news.sky.com/skynews/picture_...8994-7,00.html

----------


## alan45

And in this 'EXCLUSIVE' :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   in The Sun

TELLY beauty Tina OâBrien stunned Coronation Street bosses yesterday by quitting the show. 

Tina, 23, who plays gymslip mum Sarah Platt, told them she wanted to avoid being typecast.

She plans to look for work in TV dramas after her contract runs out in August. She said last night: âThis has been an extremely difficult decision to make.

âI love playing Sarah and have had an amazing 7Â½ years in Coronation Street. But I feel the time has come to see what else is out there for me as an actress. Iâll really miss everyone but am excited about the future.â

Tina joined Corrie when she was just 16 â with her most famous storyline coming when Sarah gave birth to a baby at 13.



Platt's all, folks ... Tina will exit in the summer


She will make her exit in the summer but will remain on screen until November.

Writers are now devising a dramatic exit for her â which will leave the door open for a possible return.

Tinaâs move is a huge blow to the show, which has recently lost a series of big names, including Johnny Briggs, Kate Ford, Bill Ward and Sally Lindsay.

Last night sources close to Tina said she had grown frustrated with certain aspects of being on the ITV1 show.

One said she was annoyed when writers made her character date her real-life boyfriend, actor Ryan Thomas â who plays Jason Grimshaw.

Writers had previously turned Tinaâs real-life ex â actor Bruno Langley â into another on-screen lover as Jasonâs brother Todd.




The source added: âBosses did everything they could to try to persuade her to stay but she was adamant she needed to move on.â

Tina has won two major gongs â Best Newcomer at the National Television Awards and Best Storyline at the British Soap Awards.

Corrie producer Steve Frost said: âTina is a fabulous actress and we will be sorry to see her go. However we fully understand her ambition and desire to play other roles.â

----------

tammyy2j (04-04-2007)

----------


## Chris_2k11

Wow, quite shocked by this. Can't say i'm really that bothered though, she was a great character in the early 00's with top stories like the pregnancy, car crash, paedophile thing, Hillman stuff, etc but when she got with Todd they turned her into a whingebag and she's got worse since the whole Jason thing. Her storylines are pure crap these days and she doesn't get anything remotely decent to do anymore so I can't see her being a huge loss to be honest. I don't think she's a bad actress, I think it's just cos she's not given any good stuff nowadays. 

She has ran her course on the show imo

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I agree with Chris.  She's been through too much now, best she goes.  Maybe she'll return with a new head.....

----------


## tammyy2j

Yes its time for her to go she has got stale. I'd say Bethany will go with her but what about Jason will he leave also.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

another classic case of writers not being committed to writing decent stories for soap characters.  Sarah should have fun stories not spend her time moaning all the time, and she hasn't really had a decent story since Richard Hillman saga.  so I suppose she is better to go and try and do different projects and come back in a couple of years.

----------


## Bryan

I am devastated, what a total loss to the show, she was the best actress and most exciting character, I cared so much for her character and couldnt wait to see what happened to her next, she makes coronation street and without her the show will get axed....

NOT!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Vastly overated and talentless bimbo, about time they got rid of some dead wood. Good riddance  :Thumbsup:

----------


## alan45

How soon before she appears on THe Bill/Casualty/Holby :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Chloe

Maybe they will link this in with Candice's wedding mentioned - she could go abroad and start a new life etc after experiencing Candice's new lifestlye.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

So Gail will no longer have any Tilsley kids now.

----------


## Katy

This was also on the front of the MEN last night so i think thats conformation. Im so glad shes going, shes awful. It was quoted by her that she wants to explore other acting oppurtunities or something to that effect. Its a pity she cant really act any other character apart from Sarah. It wont be too long before shes on Waterloo Road or New Street Law next series. They always pop up in those sort of shows as it requires the same part usually.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I don't blame her for leaving - her character is so dated now, and i really don't like Sarah anymore. She is so whiny, and i hated her wedding with Jason storyline. The last decent storyline she had was when she was involved with the Richard Hillman storyline and when Todd came out as gay. Since then she hasn't had much to do, so i don't blame her for leaving, the character is way past her sell by date in my opinion.

----------


## kitty_uk

Shame to see her go, with the right storylines she pretty good.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Maybe she'll fall from a tall building.

S Platt goes splatt.....

----------


## Katy

Thats a nice idea Ritchie,m although i think it will be more of a back of a taxi exit as the door will more than likely be left open.

----------


## Trinity

> I am devastated, what a total loss to the show, she was the best actress and most exciting character, I cared so much for her character and couldnt wait to see what happened to her next, she makes coronation street and without her the show will get axed....
> 
> NOT!  Vastly overated and talentless bimbo, about time they got rid of some dead wood. Good riddance



Blooming 'eck - you had me going for a minute there Bry!

I agree - good riddance.

Now she can be typecast as a sleazing mens mag model or a check out girl - the choice is hers!

----------


## Pinkbanana

> .
> 
> Writers are now devising a dramatic exit for her â which will leave the door open for a possible return.
> 
> *Tinaâs move is a huge blow to the show*, which has recently lost a series of big names, including Johnny Briggs, Kate Ford, Bill Ward and Sally Lindsay.
> 
> Writers had previously turned Tinaâs real-life ex â actor Bruno Langley â into another on-screen lover as Jasonâs brother Todd.
> 
> The source added: âBosses did everything they could to try to persuade her to stay but she was adamant she needed to move on.â


Dramatic exit?!  :EEK!:  Oh fantastic!!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

I cant see how her leaving would be a huge blow for the show IMO!  :Searchme:  Maybe Im missing something...

Well I think it might be a decision she regrets, but good luck to her...as she enters the panto phase of her career!

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Thats a nice idea Ritchie,m although i think it will be more of a back of a taxi exit as the door will more than likely be left open.


Let's hope the door of the taxi is left open, so she can be thrown out.  :Cheer: 

(The character of course)

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Originally Posted by alan45
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Writers are now devising a dramatic exit for her â which will leave the door open for a possible return.
> 
> *Tinaâs move is a huge blow to the show*, which has recently lost a series of big names, including Johnny Briggs, Kate Ford, Bill Ward and Sally Lindsay.
> 
> ...



Indeed.  Can't see her going far in the acting world.  No big loss either.  Just because she's connected to a long-serving character (Gail)/characters (Audrey), doesn't mean her departure is a blow.

----------


## alan45

> Thats a nice idea Ritchie,m although i think it will be more of a back of a taxi exit as the door will more than likely be left open.


You are getting confused with Deadenders. Thats the show where the mystical Black cab appears and folk disappear to Leicester or wherever. If its only a temporary loss they are just murdered at the side of the canal and turn up alive 12 yrs later

----------


## Chloe O'brien

_Coronation Street_ actress Tina O'Brien is to bow out of the ITV soap in dramatic style when her Weatherfield counterpart ditches her lover at the altar. 

After Sarah Lou learns that lover Jason Grimshaw â played by Tina's real-life love Ryan Thomas â doesn't want to marry her, Sarah allows the wedding to go ahead as planned but unleashes her fury during the ceremony before leaving Weatherfield with daughter Bethany (played by twins Amy and Emily Walton) in tow.

A soap insider told _The Daily Star_: "It's going to be an emotional blockbuster that will have fans gripped. They will know early on that Jason's heart is not in the wedding but he still goes through with it." 

They added: "Sarah-Louise is devastated when she discovers the truth but decides she won't get mad, she'll get even. She'll prove she's not pushover and once the damage is done, she'll leave everyone else to pick up the pieces."

The 24-year-old actress quitthe Weatherfield soap earlier this year in a bid to pursue other projects. 

Since the announcement, Tina has admitted that she has struggledto find work other than a Cinderella pantomime role and has branded herself a "minger".

----------

Perdita (22-10-2007)

----------


## kitty_uk

ooooohhhhhhh sounds exciting  :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Sounds a bit daft to me, this is the second wedding they haven't gone through with  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  its the vicar I feel sorry for  :EEK!:

----------

Perdita (22-10-2007)

----------


## inkyskin

Coronation Street actress Tina O'Brien is to bow out of the ITV soap in dramatic style when her Weatherfield counterpart ditches her lover at the altar. 

After Sarah Lou learns that lover Jason Grimshaw â played by Tina's real-life love Ryan Thomas â doesn't want to marry her, Sarah allows the wedding to go ahead as planned but unleashes her fury during the ceremony before leaving Weatherfield with daughter Bethany (played by twins Amy and Emily Walton) in tow.

A soap insider told The Daily Star: "It's going to be an emotional blockbuster that will have fans gripped. They will know early on that Jason's heart is not in the wedding but he still goes through with it." 

They added: "Sarah-Louise is devastated when she discovers the truth but decides she won't get mad, she'll get even. She'll prove she's not pushover and once the damage is done, she'll leave everyone else to pick up the pieces."

The 24-year-old actress quit the Weatherfield soap earlier this year in a bid to pursue other projects. 

Since the announcement, Tina has admitted that she has struggled to find work other than a Cinderella pantomime role and has branded herself a "minger

----------

alvinsduckie (18-08-2007), tammyy2j (17-08-2007)

----------


## Perdita

At least her evil brother David does not kill her  :EEK!:

----------


## Perdita

From DS:

Well, contrary to tabloid reports earlier in the year, Tina O'Brien isn't leaving during the episode. She'll be making her exit in the middle of next month in real life and will bow out on-screen in December. 

And it seems the cast are in the dark about how she'll be leaving. Ryan Thomas - who plays Jason Grimshaw - said: "We don't exactly know how Tina leaves yet. We're all going to miss her a lot. The cast will miss her more than me â I'll get to see her again and again and again."

Lucky sod. 

With Sarah waving goodbye to the Street, what will become of Jason? He's not going to turn celibate that's for sure. 

A Corrie spokeswoman told me: "He moves on quite quickly where the ladies are concerned."

I've not seen or heard who he'll be bedding next, but my suspicions tell me that Violet's sister, Lauren, who makes her first appearance next month, will have some role to play in his efforts to move on from Sarah's departure.


Surely he is not going off with somebody else 5 minutes after his marriage ends/  :Nono:   He has only just vowed to spend the rest of his life with Sarah, pity they seem to give up on their relationship without fighting for it.  :Sad:

----------


## CrazyLea

I'm guessing she may not die? Seeing as Jason is said to move on so quickly.. but who knows!

----------


## Abbie

Aww I do like her, well she better years ago, now she can just be annoying

----------


## xxloopylauraxx

shes not going to die. and she takes beth with her. my dad knows beths relation and she said beth goes with sarah at christmas.

----------


## Perdita

No great loss there, for a seven year old, she does not say much does she? Young Joshua speaks more than Beth and he is younger.  :EEK!:

----------


## Abbie

> No great loss there, for a seven year old, she does not say much does she? Young Joshua speaks more than Beth and he is younger.


awww But bless her shes shy But I do know what you mean

----------


## *funky*monkey*

> No great loss there, for a seven year old, she does not say much does she? Young Joshua speaks more than Beth and he is younger.


Yeah, how old is Beth supposed to be anyway? I thought Sarah would die before going out, but obviously not! Maybe she might return in future episodes? :Ponder:

----------


## Perdita

I am sure she will be back in the not so distant future, although I wish her well with whatever she wants to do, I don't think she will be too successful  :Sad:   She will be like a lot of other soap actors, glad to be able to return when the big film roles do not materialise. :Nono:

----------


## Kirst

I read a few weeks ago in a soap magazine that sarah dies, on either xmas or new years day... cant remember the exact day, but i also read that david shoots her...

Im sure theres loads of different things going around on how she will leave... But the way david is acting i wouldnt be surprised if he did shoot her....

----------


## bakedbean

I say give it a year or two and Sarah will be back in town.

----------


## Perdita

> I read a few weeks ago in a soap magazine that sarah dies, on either xmas or new years day... cant remember the exact day, but i also read that david shoots her...
> 
> Im sure theres loads of different things going around on how she will leave... But the way david is acting i wouldnt be surprised if he did shoot her....



I don't think she gets killed off as little Bethany is going with her which she would not if she did not have her mummy, would she? She would have to stay with her granny, surely? :Searchme:

----------


## Katy

unfortunatly i doubt she will be killed off and like you say she will proabably return in a couple of years when she realises Cinderella in Panto is the best job she will get because she is rubbish actress.

----------


## Abigail

This is how she leaves. From DS

Sarah Platt's final scene in Coronation Street this Christmas will be based on classic 1940s movie Brief Encounter, it has been revealed.

Actress Tina O'Brien will say farewell to the soap next month and like in the epic film, her character Sarah will leave her man Jason Grimshaw (Ryan Thomas) standing alone on a train platform.

Scriptwriters have admitted that they used the film as a basis for the goodbye, which will see Platt being offered the chance of a new life by her long-lost uncle who invites her to live with him in Italy.

The pair are about to board the train to the airport when Jason decides to not move abroad with her and Sarah continues without him.

A show insider said: "There wonât be a dry eye in the house. It is pure romantic fiction. This is the final chapter of a love story which was destined to fail."

----------


## fareehab4ne1

she was a good actress, I suppose David may have something to do with her exit

----------


## fareehab4ne1

I cant believe she leaves him on the platform

----------


## alan45

FORMER Corrie favourite Tina OâBrien has not ruled out a return to the cobbles â but not until her new baby grows up.
Tina, who played Sarah Platt, quit in 2007 and had a little girl last October with the showâs Ryan Thomas.

She told TV Biz: âI was there for eight years. I love the people. I loved the show very much, but itâs a long time to be in one place.

âI wouldnât say that Iâd never go back but for the time being I canât.

âIâm with Scarlett and Iâm enjoying that.â

The 25-year-old plans to have more kids with Ryan (Jason Grimshaw) â but may return to acting one day.

She explained: âFor the time being I love being a mum and Iâm concentrating on that. But I love acting too, so weâll have to see.â

----------


## Chris_2k11

Bloody hope not.

----------


## Perdita

For those who can't wait to see her, Tina OâBrien is to appear in the new series of ITVâs Blue Murder. Tina will guest starring as Amy Kirkland, the girlfriend of a murdered rock star, who becomes a prime suspect for DCI Janine Lewis played by Caroline Quentin. 

Also guest starring in the episode entitled âHaving it Allâ is Chris Gascoyne as Alan Gaskell, the downtrodden husband of cheerleading coach Helen Gaskell, who is murdered the morning after her team fails to qualify for the National Cheerleading Championships.

To be broadcast soon according to the radio interview with Tina O'Brien on my local radio station earlier today.

----------


## lizann

I hope she dont return

----------


## Perdita

I think the lady doth protest too much. She is out of work and I am sure she would snatch any chance to come back to Corrie. And as Jason is no longer involved with Becky, she might have enough of life in Milan and want to give her marriage another go (according to scriptwriters)

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Of course she'd come back early, credit crunch young family to bring up.

----------


## Perdita

CORRIE bosses are lining up stunning Tina O'Brien for a sensational return to the Street.

We can reveal that the actress could be back on the soap's set in time to film a steamy Christmas storyline with real-life lover Ryan Thomas.

Tina - who left the soap after 11 years as Sarah-Louise Platt - is poised to sign a lucrative deal which would see her return to filming in late autumn, just two years after she quit.

The 25-year-old star has already turned down a string of roles - including a huge offer to join I'm A Celebrity Get Me Out Of Here.
Buzz

Last night a Coronation Street insider revealed: "It's the talk of the set. There's a real buzz about the place now that it looks like Tina is returning."

Tina's last appearance in the ITV soap saw her character leave hubby Jason (played by Ryan) for a new life in Italy.

The actress planned to put her feet up for a while before taking on new roles.

But she became pregnant and gave birth to daughter Scarlett in October last year.

Now with the tot fast-approaching her first birthday, the actress has told pals she's ready to get back to work - with Corrie being her top option.

A friend of the couple revealed: "Tina will have devoted a year to little Scarlett when the time arrives that ITV are talking about getting her back on board.

"She had a big money offer to go on I'm A Celeb . . . but turned it down because she didn't want to leave her girl.

"She's 90 per cent certain she wants to go back in but wants to be completely sure before she commits herself."

And her arrival back in Weatherfield will set up a sizzling encounter with builder Jason, who has been getting over Sarah's absence by enjoying a string of affairs - including pinching the girlfriend of Sarah's brother David. 

http://www.newsoftheworld.co.uk/show...on-Street.html

----------

jenig (20-07-2009), tammyy2j (19-07-2009)

----------


## Chris_2k11

> And her arrival back in Weatherfield will set up a sizzling encounter with builder Jason


Rehasing old storylines I see. The show has been better off without her imo

----------


## Katy

so her future of big acting roles didnt come off then. 

Great, more pants acting. I know they should have killed her off.

----------


## tammyy2j

Jason and Sarah were a terrible couple zero chemistry even if they are together outside the show

----------


## Perdita

I certainly have not missed her character

----------


## Perdita

Tina O'Brien has admitted that she is unsure over whether she should return to Coronation Street.

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/a1...-a-strain.html

*I hope she stays a stay-at-home-mum for a very long time or finds another role to play, away from Corrie*

----------


## Hannelene

Why would she come back. I heard a rumour that she made more money doing panto then being on the street......

----------


## Hannelene

> Jason and Sarah were a terrible couple zero chemistry even if they are together outside the show


Agreed I can see her being just as annoying in real life as she is on the show. I mean who feels the need to put their baby's name on their buggy is a little bizzare or lacking in attention  :Sad:

----------


## GossipGirl

I thought she was in panto?

----------


## parkerman

Oh no she isn't.

Sorry, I couldn't resist.  :Lol:

----------


## GossipGirl

ha ha ha very funny!
All in panto mode- how cute!
Seriously though I thought she opted to leave not like she was sacked

----------


## Hannelene

maybe sarah returning could be the one that plots davids downfall as she always could get under davids skin.

----------


## Perdita

Former Coronation Street star Tina O'Brien has confirmed that she won't be returning to the soap any time soon.

In July, the actress was tipped to make a comeback as part of an explosive Christmas storyline.

However, the 26-year-old has now announced that she is currently happy with life as a stay-at-home mum following the birth of her first child Scarlett last year.

She told Hot TV magazine: "I'm lucky the door's been left open but never say never. For eight years I worked without a break and I'm not saying having a baby is easy but I want to cherish every moment of it."

The star's character Sarah Platt was last seen in 2007 when she left the Street for a new life in Italy with her daughter Bethany.

O'Brien has previously admitted that returning could prove to be a "strain" for her real-life relationship with Weatherfield's Ryan Thomas (Jason Grimshaw).

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/a1...ie-return.html

----------

lizann (07-09-2009)

----------


## lizann

great news  :Cheer:

----------


## Hannelene

There is a God!!!

----------


## Chris_2k11

very pleased

----------


## Perdita

I only hope she sticks to this decision and does not get 'persuaded' to come back after all

----------


## GossipGirl

why did she leave in the first place? she had a nice comfy job now she is not on our screens is this because she is not as talented as she first thought to land other roles?

----------


## Hannelene

Maybe she thought she could make it elsewhere

----------


## lizann

CORRIE bosses want sexy Tina OâBrien to make a one-off return to the Street.



Tina, 26, who left three years ago after playing gymslip mum Sarah-Louise Platt for 11 years, has split from fellow Corrie star Ryan Thomas. 


But the couple, who were together for six years, have stayed friends for the sake of their daughter Scarlett, 18 months. 

Ryan, 25, would be more than happy to see the babe back on the famous cobbles later this year. 


A source close to the star said: âRyan wonât have a problem with Tina returning. 


âHer character has been living in Italy since she left and so much has happened with her family so it would make sense to bring her back for a short stint. 


âThereâs no reason why she couldnât pop back to sort a few things out. The idea was put to Ryan and he told bosses heâd have no problem working with Tina. 


âThey wanted to test the water with him before formally approaching her. 


âSheâs still filming Waterloo Road but once sheâs finished it could definitely happen. 


âItâs taken them a few months but they have finally sorted out their domestic arrangementsand itâs an amicable split.â 



The pair met when they played on-screen lovers hairdresser Sarah-Louise and builder Jason Grimshaw. 


They now share custody of Scarlett and whenever Ryan is not working heâs often spotted out and about with his little girl. 


Since the break-up Tina has been linked with Manchester DJ Mike Toolan, 36, while Ryan has enjoyed a fling with model Liz Clough, 22.

----------


## moonstorm

What's she doing in Waterloo Road?

----------


## Perdita

New head's daughter I think, but then another actress is meant to play that role, I am confused about that one  :Searchme:

----------


## moonstorm

Erum, thanks for your reply Perdy, I am totally lost now   :Lol:

----------


## tammyy2j

Does she know about Gail being in prison?

She didnt return for her wedding

----------


## tammyy2j

Is she coming back?

----------


## tammyy2j

Tina O'Brien has announced that she is expecting her second child.

The former Coronation Street and Waterloo Road star posted an ultrasound photo of her unborn baby on Twitter today (March 24).

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## swmc66

So she will not be returning soon then.

----------


## Perdita

Tina O'Brien has admitted that she'd love to return to Coronation Street.

The actress left the soap in 2007 after playing Sarah-Louise Platt since 1999. Her character was last seen flying to Milan with her daughter Bethany after admitting to planting drugs on her brother David to stop him getting a job.

Speaking about a return to the soap, O'Brien, who is currently pregnant with her second child, said to OK!: "My priorities have changed in that Coronation Street is such a massive thing and to work there again would be fantastic.

"Fingers crossed one day - I'd jump at the chance."

However, the 30-year-old, who has since appeared in Doctors and Waterloo Road, still believes that her decision to leave was the right one. She said: "I left high school and went straight into Corrie, so I didn't know anything else. Being a jobbing actress is difficult, but I've never regretted my decision to leave.

"I miss the people but I still see Helen Worth, who played my mum [Gail Platt], and I'm in touch with Lucy-Jo Hudson."

O'Brien has a daughter Scarlett, born back in 2008, from her relationship with former Coronation Street co-star Ryan Thomas.

The new baby will be her first with personal trainer boyfriend Adam Crofts, with whom she has been in a relationship since 2011.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street bosses have announced that Sarah Platt is returning to the cobbles.

Tina O'Brien has agreed to reprise her role as Sarah, who will be heading back to Weatherfield with her daughter Bethany in spring next year. 

O'Brien said today (October 23): "I am delighted to be returning. Sarah has a lot of history and unfinished business on the street and I'm looking forward to finding out what she's been up to and why she's returned home."

Show chiefs are keeping Sarah's return storyline under wraps for now, but they have warned that her comeback will cause yet more problems for her mum Gail (Helen Worth).

Although Gail is pleased to see Sarah back in the family fold, she may not be smiling for long as the familiar face proves that she can rival her brothers Nick and David in the drama stakes.

Bethany, who is now a teenager, is being billed as a "wild child" who may also add to the trouble at the Platt household.

The Grimshaw family will also be affected by Sarah's return due to her history with warring brothers Jason and Todd.

O'Brien took over as Sarah in 1999 when the role was recast. She left the cobbles in 2007 and has since had parts in Blue Murder, Waterloo Road, Accused, Doctors and Casualty.

The actress will return to filming at Coronation Street early next year.

----------

Dazzle (23-10-2014), sarah c (27-10-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

I'm looking forward to this.  I'm just surprised it took the Corrie team so long to have her back, to be honest.

----------


## Perdita

I think it has taken a while for her to get over the breakup with Ryan Thomas .. wonder if they will share many scenes in future ...

----------

Dazzle (23-10-2014)

----------


## swmc66

Good news she is a good actress

----------

Dazzle (23-10-2014)

----------


## LostVoodoo

Bethany is a teenager?! That makes me feel ancient!

----------


## swmc66

She will be about 14 years old

----------


## Perdita

I wonder who will be playing her

----------


## Katy

Bethany is a teenage!! Blimey. She could have a pairing with Faye windass.... Could cause some mayhem between he two of them

----------

Dazzle (27-10-2014)

----------


## alan45

Sarah Platt's return to Coronation Street will be sparked when her teenage daughter Bethany makes an unexpected appearance in Weatherfield.

Show bosses announced last October that Tina O'Brien had signed up to reprise her role as Sarah, who was last seen on the cobbles in 2007.


Â© WENN / Lia Toby/WENN.com
Tina O'Brien

Sarah's return storyline will begin in the spring when Bethany, who is now a "wild child", heads back to the UK after seven years in Italy.

Having grown tired of her life in Milan with Sarah, Bethany rebels by fleeing back to Weatherfield.

Making an immediate impression, Bethany arrives at the Rovers Return and convinces Andy - aka Fake Gavin - to buy her a drink.

Andy is fooled by Bethany as she looks much older than her 14 years, but her true identity is revealed to all once the Platts come face-to-face with her.

As well as leading to Sarah's own return, Bethany's unexpected reappearance will immediately mark her out as one to watch.

A Coronation Street insider said: "It's a strong return for Bethany and a real taste of what's to come! She seems much older than her years and is sure to be a handful."

Coronation Street's producer Stuart Blackburn added: "Bethany and Sarah Lou's scenes are looking great in the scripts. It's proper laugh out loud stuff, some of that, and we all know what Sarah Lou and David are like together!"

----------


## lizann

liz hires her for the pub as newest barmaid

----------

Dazzle (24-03-2015), tammyy2j (25-03-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street welcomes back one of the soap's most popular characters next week as Sarah Platt returns to the cobbles for a showdown with her wayward daughter Bethany.

Sarah flies in from Milan, after Bethany (Lucy Fallon) rebels by refusing to leave Weatherfield following her recent decision to visit the Platts. Although Sarah is initially furious over Bethany's behaviour, she later realises just how unhappy the teen has been in Milan and agrees to move back for her sake.

With Sarah sticking around in Weatherfield after all, it's not long before she is thrown into her next big storyline as she starts an unexpected relationship with Callum Logan, which is bound to get her family talking...

Here, Tina O'Brien - who plays Sarah - chats about her character's return and the storylines to come.

How does it feel to be back on Coronation Street?
"It's lovely. I thought I was going to walk in and feel very much like the new girl, but actually I did a scene in the Platts' the other day and it was strangely normal, almost like someone was going to pinch me and say, 'You've been in a coma for seven years!' It was really odd, but nice."

How did the return come about?
"Well, I had been to see [Coronation Street producer] Stuart [Blackburn] and we had some chats, but then I was in the process of having a baby so it was slightly put on hold. After I had Beau, it was then brought up again and I said, 'Oh yes, I'd love to'. It was nice actually, as it meant that I could have this really precious time with my little boy but I also knew that I was going back to something as well. 

"There are things Sarah hasn't finished with David, Jason, her mum - and obviously now this whole new dynamic of Bethany. It's so exciting to be part of the Platts, so I jumped at the chance."

So there was no hesitation about returning?
"There wasn't actually. I feel incredibly lucky that I have been offered this opportunity. When I first started, I was 16 and had just left high school. I left at 24 as I felt I needed to go and branch out and see the world - it was almost like it was time to leave uni. 

"Now I am older and feel I have tried different things. To be a working actress and to have a job in Manchester on something as massive as Coronation Street, I am very lucky and certainly don't take it for granted."

Sarah arrives at the Platts
Â© ITV
Sarah's return scene

The show's set has moved in your absence!
"Well because I have been gone, I have lost any kind of nostalgia for the old building. Coming here has been a nicer experience for me - it feels like I have gone to a new place, yet you walk into a studio and nothing has changed. It's good - it's much better than the old building."

Has it been easy to step back into Sarah's shoes again?
"I was really nervous as it has been so long, but the second the scripts came through, it was really quick. When I did the scenes with Jack [P Shepherd, who plays David] and Helen [Worth, who plays Gail] and everyone, it was really nice. Sarah has got a little bit older and wiser during her time away. She has mellowed, but she's still very outspoken. 

"I think she thinks Weatherfield is a little bit beneath her. She struts back in, she's been working in fashion, she sees David and she is like, 'Oh my gosh, you are still living with your mum'. There is still a soft side of her and you see some really nice scenes with her daughter."

It's fair to say that Sarah has some trouble on the way with Bethany, including when she goes shoplifting! What do you think of Sarah's parenting skills?
"It's hard - it's not something I would want. I would be mortified if my daughter went shoplifting, but that's not to say it will never happen. Sarah was very young when she had Bethany and she did the best she could, but she was very young.

"Sarah is not a really bad parent, she just sees Bethany as more of a friend. When she does something bad she doesn't say, 'Right you can't do this', she almost then wants to say, 'Are you okay? Let's go shopping together'. She is trying to do the right thing but she is just misguided."

What is the age gap between yourself and Lucy in real life?
"There are 12 years between us. Sarah had Bethany when she was 13, so it is quite similar - we are just at a different stage further on. I am 31 and I came into the show when I was 16 playing 12, so basically Lucy is the next generation of the similar part.

"I do feel quite protective of Lucy. She is brilliant, and I know there was a lot of drama before she started, but I think she is the perfect choice."

Bethany runs off after shoplifting
Â© ITV
Bethany turns shoplifter

How will Sarah be with the Grimshaw brothers? She has history with both of them...
"I think that will be really interesting for her. Going back in, she's quite cool after living in Milan. I think it'll be nice for them to catch up and put some things to rest. She hasn't seen Todd since he was quite a young guy, so it will be interesting to see how he has grown up. With the scenes we have shot, he seems quite friendly to her, so that will be interesting!"

We'll also see Bethany stir up some trouble between Sarah and Jason!
"Yes, she keeps telling Jason that Sarah has got a shrine and that she's still in love with him! I think Sarah just feels completely out of her depth with Bethany. I think she doesn't know how to handle things. She tries to remain calm but she doesn't know how. But Gail will help and Audrey will stick her oar in."

Does Sarah get on well with Gail once she's back?
"It seems quite straightforward - I think Gail just gets a bit fed up of her children rowing! Gail has always been very supportive and she has seen Sarah a lot. Whenever Helen goes on holiday, Gail goes to Milan. She will be like, 'For heaven's sake, how they going to write me out now?!' It has been so lovely seeing Helen again. I love her so much and it's really nice to be working with my 'other mum'."

How does Eileen feel about seeing Sarah again?
"Sarah is with Jason having a catch up and he's trying to let her down gently, as obviously he thinks she's madly in love with him thanks to what Bethany has said! Eileen is very much straight to the point and says, 'What are you doing here?' She hasn't got any fond feelings for Sarah. I can kind of understand that, but to be fair, it was more Todd's fault than Sarah's. Her and Maria have both had problems with their gay boyfriends, so they will have a lot to chat about!"

Sarah finds Bethany moaning to Jason
Â© ITV
Bethany causes trouble between Jason and Sarah

What will Sarah's relationship with Callum be like?
"I think it will be interesting to see a more daring side to Sarah. Because she had a baby quite young, she had to be more responsible back then. It's really nice to be working with Sean Ward. I'm sure people think it's funny that the second she walks in, she hooks up with the guy who will cause most problems with the family. 

"To begin with she isn't interested in Callum at all. It's only because David really gives her a hard time that it almost pushes her towards Callum. She even says, 'Don't tell me what to do or else I will do the opposite' because David is like 'You stay away'. She was going to stay away but David's attitude changes her mind!"

Kylie's return should be interesting then!
"I don't know how Kylie is going to feel about the whole Callum situation. I think Sarah might be burning her bridges there. When Kylie comes back, they are an item. Can you imagine? 'Hi, happy maternity, I am with your ex!'"

Do you think it'll be stranger doing love scenes now that you're a mum-of-two?
"Well, I have got some kissing scenes on Friday and I was actually asking questions today, 'So when you were doing this, what was it like?' Because it has been so long since I have done actual romantic scenes! It will be fine as Sean is lovely. He is tall and he keeps saying I'll be too small for him!"

Who did you keep in touch with during your time away?
"Helen. Obviously Ryan [Thomas, who plays Jason] because we have got a little girl together. Jack a little bit because I know his partner Lauren, and Samia too."

Bethany begs Sarah to stay in Weatherfield 
Â© ITV
Sarah and Bethany

Was Ryan pleased you were back? 
"He really was actually - he has been really supportive. He knew from the very early stages as I discussed it with him. He said, 'I think it will be really good for you'. We have my little girl Scarlett, and we are a very modern family. We spent Christmas morning all together this year for the first time, so it was lovely."

Was it sad to come back so soon after Anne Kirkbride had passed?
"Yeah, it was really strange when I first came back as she was such a loved member of the family, so it was a sad time but everyone has pulled together. Everyone has to carry on with the job they are doing. 

"I have fond memories of Anne. When I was younger we had a smoking room and I was quite naughty - I used to smoke but I don't any more. She furnished the room out in curtains, cushions and lamps and she used to potter around keeping it tidy! I also remember her going off shopping, she loved her shopping."

Are you prepared for the level of fame that comes with Corrie again?
"I don't think you ever can be, to be honest. I don't think there is anything like it for acknowledgement when it comes to the public, but it will be fine. It will be interesting as my partner Adam has never seen that as we got together after I had left."

Have you seen a nice reaction from Corrie fans since your return was announced?
"Yes, on Twitter and stuff it has been really nice. It was a different world when I was last here - we didn't have Twitter or Facebook and you only got that interaction walking down the street. I was so lucky that I had some fantastic storylines and I don't think I realised at the age of 16 just how huge the storyline was about Sarah's pregnancy. I just thought that was normal! I used to get a lot of people coming up and saying hello so that will be interesting again."

----------

tammyy2j (25-03-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Bethany looks older than Sarah in the above picture

----------


## moonstorm

That is exactly what I was thinking Tams!

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Tina O'Brien has said that her character Sarah Platt will keep seeing Callum Logan after their romance is exposed next week. 

Sarah (Tina O'Brien) has recently embarked on a fling with bad boy Callum (Sean Ward), despite the ongoing feud between him and David.

However, next week will see the truth come out when Nick catches the pair kissing, leaving David furious.

O'Brien said: "Sarah's really gutted because she wanted to do the right thing and tell David in her own time and do it the right way. She's messed it up and she knows she's gone about it in all the wrong way. 

"She does try to explain [to David] but he's so gutted that she's seeing Callum. I think he sees it as a betrayal - out of all the people she could go out with, why did it have to be him?

"She feels really guilty. She does feel bad, she knows she's messed up - but having said that she will still keep seeing Callum!"

O'Brien also admitted that Sarah will be hoping to act as a mediator between Callum and David as they continue to go head-to-head for custody of Max.

She said: "I think that's what she is hoping for! In her head she thinks they could play happy families - she's ten steps ahead! 

"She's really torn. I don't think Sarah actually harbours bad feelings towards her brother anymore so it's difficult. She does say to Callum at one point that he's won and her brother has lost, so she does show Callum support. But I think she's trying to be neutral for David too. 

"Her head has just been turned by Callum. He has given her the whole speech about how Max is his son and how much he really cares for him."

----------


## swmc66

Still a betrayal

----------

Dazzle (22-04-2015), Perdita (22-06-2015), tammyy2j (22-04-2015)

----------


## lizann

she should wise up, callum don't want her, he loves winding david up and now kylie too

----------

Dazzle (23-06-2015)

----------


## parkerman

What does she think Callum does for a living? Where does she think he gets the money from to buy her expensive presents?

----------


## lizann

> What does she think Callum does for a living? Where does she think he gets the money from to buy her expensive presents?


 she heard the tales of his drug dealing but chooses not to believe even her mother about him

----------


## lizann

> What does she think Callum does for a living? Where does she think he gets the money from to buy her expensive presents?


 she heard the tales of his drug dealing but chooses not to believe even her mother about him

----------


## Dazzle

> What does she think Callum does for a living? Where does she think he gets the money from to buy her expensive presents?





> she heard the tales of his drug dealing but chooses not to believe even her mother about him


He said he owns his own security business - whatever that means.  I suspect she knows very well her mother was correct about the drugs, but she'll turn a blind eye to it as long as it pays for expensive presents.

----------

maidmarian (23-06-2015), parkerman (23-06-2015), swmc66 (24-06-2015)

----------


## sarah c

> He said he owns his own security business - whatever that means.  .


that means he has people beaten up?

(by his two goons!!!!)

----------

Dazzle (23-06-2015), parkerman (23-06-2015)

----------


## swmc66

She might even forgive him for getting her daughter involved in drug dealing. She might benefit financially from that too. Her daughter could get her loads of handbags!! Maybe they could put down some rent for a place of their own with all the cash floating around. 
I think Kylie should put Sarah's new bag on ebay and get some reimbursement of costs of living from her.

----------

Dazzle (24-06-2015)

----------


## swmc66

She might even forgive him for getting her daughter involved in drug dealing. She might benefit financially from that too. Her daughter could get her loads of handbags!! Maybe they could put down some rent for a place of their own with all the cash floating around. 
I think Kylie should put Sarah's new bag on ebay and get some reimbursement of costs of living from her.

----------


## tammyy2j

Sarah Platt will finally see Callum Logan's true colours next week, but she will soon realise that it won't be easy to cut ties with him.

Sarah will end her relationship with Callum after his friend Gemma Winter turns up on his doorstep badly beaten and Max later emerges with a gun belonging to the bad boy.

However, Sarah soon realises that Callum has her exactly where he wants her when he shows her pictures of her daughter Bethany acting as a drug mule.

Here, Tina O'Brien - who plays Sarah - discusses her character's big week and what the future holds now for the Platt's.

Has Sarah really fallen for Callum?
"I think at first it was a case of 'I'm not really meant to be with that person and he's bad news', but Callum is very charming. I think she's really fallen for him now."

Does Sarah realise how bad Callum really is?
"I don't think she does. People have obviously warned her, and she must wonder why they're saying it, but she doesn't want to believe it. Callum has this nice side that he shows her, so Sarah thinks that other people who say he's got this dark side are lying. Unfortunately when the reality shows itself, Sarah wonders what she has got involved in."

What does Sarah think when Gemma turns up black and blue at Callum's flat?
"She's absolutely in shock - it's really scary. Gemma has got blood all over her face and wants to get inside the flat. It slowly dawns on Sarah that this is the world that Callum lives in, and Gemma openly admits that stuff like this does happen. I don't think it's what Sarah wants to see or realise."


What does Gemma say to Sarah about Bethany?
"Gemma says she's a really good friend of Callum's - always covering up for him and even covering up the stuff with Bethany. Sarah asks Gemma what she means because she is completely in the dark and doesn't know what has going on. Gemma realises she's said too much, and she tries to cover it up."

What happens next?
"Callum comes back mid-row between Gemma and Sarah, at which point Max then comes in holding a gun. For a couple of seconds, Sarah thinks it's a toy gun, but when she sees Callum's reaction and the look on his face she knows it's a real gun. Sarah is really scared. Obviously we all knew it wasn't a real gun when we were filming, but I still didn't like it. I can only begin to imagine how terrifying it would be if someone was really pointing a gun at you."

Does Callum try to cover it all up?
"He's really nonchalant - he plays it down and makes out it isn't a big issue. He accuses Sarah of being over dramatic. Sarah is very dumbfounded as to why Callum is so blasÃ©, but it makes her realise that this is normal to Callum. It's a big realisation for Sarah. She says to Callum that this might be the world he lives in, but it's not hers. 

Does Sarah break up with him there and then?
"She does. She says, 'I don't want to be with you anymore. We're finished, we're done'."

How does Callum react?
"He's quite nasty and makes it very clear that Sarah didn't mean as much to him as she thought he did. He tells her that it was just a bit of fun and he was using her to get Max back because it would look good in the courts. Sarah has had a really terrible afternoon to be honest!"

Is Sarah worried when Callum shows her pictures of Bethany acting as his drug mule?
"Callum wants to use these pictures against Sarah and that's part of the reason that she doesn't tell her family about what Callum's done. He's very manipulative and nasty and Sarah is quite scared of him. For the first time ever, she sees that side to him that everyone warned her about. Callum is very controlling and Sarah decides not to say anything because she doesn't want anything to happen to Bethany."

Is Sarah aware of Bethany's attachment to Callum?
"I don't think she's got a clue. Callum tells Sarah that he hasn't laid a finger on Bethany and he really plays it down. Sarah doesn't know what was going on behind closed doors or how Bethany feels about Callum."

Is Sarah brave enough to stand up to Callum?
"That's a hard one! She knows he's got a gun and so he's capable of doing bad things. I think she wants to stand up to him, but she's very concerned about her daughter."

What is coming up for Sarah?
"She wants to tell everyone, but she's in a quandary how to handle the situation. Her first priority is Bethany and making sure that she stays away from Callum. She will continue to feel torn over this situation, and she will start to see more and more of Callum's dark side."

----------

Dazzle (28-07-2015), lizann (28-07-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> However, Sarah soon realises that Callum has her exactly where he wants her when he shows her pictures of her daughter Bethany acting as a drug mule.


So I was right about Callum using the pictures to blackmail Sarah...

----------

maidmarian (28-07-2015), Perdita (28-07-2015), tammyy2j (28-07-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street spoilers: Sarah will be scared for Bethany, says Tina O'Brien
Coronation Street's Sarah Platt will finally see Callum Logan's true colours next week, but she will soon realise that it won't be easy to cut ties with him.
Sarah will end her relationship with Callum after his friend Gemma Winter turns up on his doorstep badly beaten and Max later emerges with a gun belonging to the bad boy.
However, Sarah soon realises that Callum has her exactly where he wants her when he shows her pictures of her daughter Bethany acting as a drug mule.
Here, Tina O'Brien - who plays Sarah - discusses her character's big week and what the future holds now for the Platt's.
Has Sarah really fallen for Callum?
"I think at first it was a case of 'I'm not really meant to be with that person and he's bad news', but Callum is very charming. I think she's really fallen for him now."
Does Sarah realise how bad Callum really is?
"I don't think she does. People have obviously warned her, and she must wonder why they're saying it, but she doesn't want to believe it. Callum has this nice side that he shows her, so Sarah thinks that other people who say he's got this dark side are lying. Unfortunately when the reality shows itself, Sarah wonders what she has got involved in."
What does Sarah think when Gemma turns up black and blue at Callum's flat?
"She's absolutely in shock - it's really scary. Gemma has got blood all over her face and wants to get inside the flat. It slowly dawns on Sarah that this is the world that Callum lives in, and Gemma openly admits that stuff like this does happen. I don't think it's what Sarah wants to see or realise."
What does Gemma say to Sarah about Bethany?
"Gemma says she's a really good friend of Callum's - always covering up for him and even covering up the stuff with Bethany. Sarah asks Gemma what she means because she is completely in the dark and doesn't know what has going on. Gemma realises she's said too much, and she tries to cover it up."
What happens next?
"Callum comes back mid-row between Gemma and Sarah, at which point Max then comes in holding a gun. For a couple of seconds, Sarah thinks it's a toy gun, but when she sees Callum's reaction and the look on his face she knows it's a real gun. Sarah is really scared. Obviously we all knew it wasn't a real gun when we were filming, but I still didn't like it. I can only begin to imagine how terrifying it would be if someone was really pointing a gun at you."
Does Callum try to cover it all up?
"He's really nonchalant - he plays it down and makes out it isn't a big issue. He accuses Sarah of being over dramatic. Sarah is very dumbfounded as to why Callum is so blasÃ©, but it makes her realise that this is normal to Callum. It's a big realisation for Sarah. She says to Callum that this might be the world he lives in, but it's not hers.
Does Sarah break up with him there and then?
"She does. She says, 'I don't want to be with you anymore. We're finished, we're done'."
How does Callum react?
"He's quite nasty and makes it very clear that Sarah didn't mean as much to him as she thought he did. He tells her that it was just a bit of fun and he was using her to get Max back because it would look good in the courts. Sarah has had a really terrible afternoon to be honest!"
Is Sarah worried when Callum shows her pictures of Bethany acting as his drug mule?
"Callum wants to use these pictures against Sarah and that's part of the reason that she doesn't tell her family about what Callum's done. He's very manipulative and nasty and Sarah is quite scared of him. For the first time ever, she sees that side to him that everyone warned her about. Callum is very controlling and Sarah decides not to say anything because she doesn't want anything to happen to Bethany."
Is Sarah aware of Bethany's attachment to Callum?
"I don't think she's got a clue. Callum tells Sarah that he hasn't laid a finger on Bethany and he really plays it down. Sarah doesn't know what was going on behind closed doors or how Bethany feels about Callum."
Is Sarah brave enough to stand up to Callum?
"That's a hard one! She knows he's got a gun and so he's capable of doing bad things. I think she wants to stand up to him, but she's very concerned about her daughter."
What is coming up for Sarah?
"She wants to tell everyone, but she's in a quandary how to handle the situation. Her first priority is Bethany and making sure that she stays away from Callum. She will continue to feel torn over this situation, and she will start to see more and more of Callum's dark side."

----------


## tammyy2j

> Coronation Street spoilers: Sarah will be scared for Bethany, says Tina O'Brien
> Coronation Street's Sarah Platt will finally see Callum Logan's true colours next week, but she will soon realise that it won't be easy to cut ties with him.
> Sarah will end her relationship with Callum after his friend Gemma Winter turns up on his doorstep badly beaten and Max later emerges with a gun belonging to the bad boy.
> However, Sarah soon realises that Callum has her exactly where he wants her when he shows her pictures of her daughter Bethany acting as a drug mule.
> Here, Tina O'Brien - who plays Sarah - discusses her character's big week and what the future holds now for the Platt's.
> Has Sarah really fallen for Callum?
> "I think at first it was a case of 'I'm not really meant to be with that person and he's bad news', but Callum is very charming. I think she's really fallen for him now."
> Does Sarah realise how bad Callum really is?
> "I don't think she does. People have obviously warned her, and she must wonder why they're saying it, but she doesn't want to believe it. Callum has this nice side that he shows her, so Sarah thinks that other people who say he's got this dark side are lying. Unfortunately when the reality shows itself, Sarah wonders what she has got involved in."
> ...


Is this not the same as I already posted above  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

inkyskin (28-07-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Sarah will be the weak link of the Platt family as they struggle to move on from Callum Logan's shock death.

Sarah, Kylie and David are all united by a dark secret, after the ITV soap's live episode saw Callum killed during a furious showdown at the Platt house.

Kylie was responsible for striking the deadly blow, as she jumped to Sarah's defence when Callum was attacking her in terrifying scenes. 

The pair have now joined forces with David to hide Callum's body, but they certainly won't find the next few weeks easy.

Paula Lane, who plays Kylie, told ITV2's Coronation Street Live: Uncovered: "There's scope for all sorts of stories. You're going to see, in the coming weeks, us trying to deal with it. 

"Sarah is going to be hysterical because she's haunted by the situation. David is quite good at these things and trying to find his way out of it. I'm sort of left as, 'What do I do now?' I'm hanging! What do you do in that situation? It was really challenging to play."

Producers at Coronation Street managed to keep many of the live show twists under wraps, as there were no leaks of Callum's death or Kylie's turn to the dark side prior to transmission.

Lane added: "Quite a few people knew the secret. Obviously there's the make-up department and costume, and you're relying on the fact that they're not all going to go home and tell their families. It has been quite difficult."

The ITV2 aftershow also saw Jack P Shepherd, who plays David, answer a fan question on how he feels about his character changing from a twisted troublemaker to a reliable family man.

He laughed: "He's not exactly that now, is he? This could send him into a spiral of madness as well. Wait and see."

----------

Dazzle (24-09-2015), swmc66 (24-09-2015), tammyy2j (24-09-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Everyone was talking about Callum being killed many weeks before the live show  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (24-09-2015), swmc66 (24-09-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Everyone was talking about Callum being killed many weeks before the live show


Still, it was all guesswork.  We didn't know for certain.  It's a pity it was all so predictable, but it seems most really enjoyed it nonetheless due to the excellent writing and performances.

----------


## tammyy2j

Does Sarah know he is down the hole, I want her to crack quick so it is not played out over many months and dragged on

----------


## Dazzle

> Does Sarah know he is down the hole


I guess we'll find out on Friday.

----------


## swmc66

That will stop her coming round all the time

----------

Dazzle (25-09-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Things could be about to get complicated for Sarah Platt on Coronation Street, after it was revealed that she might be pregnant with Callum Logan's baby.

Callum was killed by Kylie Platt during the live episode back in September, but his legacy on the cobbles could be set to continue, The Mirror reports.

An ITV insider reportedly said: "It is a great twist by Corrie bosses. Sarah will be left with a heartbreaking dilemma about whether or not to keep evil Callum's baby.

"The decision threatens to tear the Platt family apart as they are already struggling to cope with keeping Callum's death a secret and now have this bombshell."

The aftermath of Callum's death will continue to dominate Coronation Street for the next few months following the jaw-dropping live episode.

Coronation Street continues tomorrow (October 16) at 7.30pm on ITV.

digitalspy

----------

tammyy2j (18-10-2015)

----------


## Kim

Sarah finished with Callum in... July? Wouldn't she have noticed before he was killed? She's been pregnant twice before.

----------


## Perdita

She might have thought that the missing of a period would be due to the stress with the whole relationship with Callum and his death

----------


## Perdita

I would like to get hold of some Practice Safe Sex leaflets and some info sheets on contraception and send them to the production team of the soaps .. and some on the Morning After Pill too   ....

----------

Glen1 (17-10-2015), lizann (17-10-2015), parkerman (16-10-2015), swmc66 (16-10-2015), tammyy2j (18-10-2015)

----------


## Kim

Me too. I can only recall the Morning After Pill ever being mentioned twice in soap (EastEnders Ruby and Roxy) and of course Roxy ended up pregnant anyway. I know it doesn't always work but I'm sure 50% of women who take it don't then discover they're pregnant.

----------

Glen1 (17-10-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Sally gave Rawsie the Morning After pill to teach her a lesson after she had been with Craig Harris and she thought Rawsie might be pregnant

----------

Glen1 (17-10-2015), Kim (16-10-2015)

----------


## swmc66

might explain why she is so emotional as her hormones are all over the place.

----------

Glen1 (17-10-2015)

----------


## Glen1

> might explain why she is so emotional as her hormones are all over the place.


Don't think swimc she's ever been much different . She'll go into orbit when she knows about Callum's baby .

----------

maidmarian (17-10-2015), tammyy2j (18-10-2015)

----------


## swmc66

Cannot wait Glen1

----------


## lizann

is sarah not on pill, of course nothing 100% protection except not having any  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## parkerman

> is sarah not on pill, of course nothing 100% protection except not having any


Apparently no-one in Soapland is on the pill.

----------

lizann (17-10-2015), maidmarian (17-10-2015), tammyy2j (18-10-2015)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> is sarah not on pill, of course nothing 100% protection except not having any


True, but lots of contraception methods are 90% +.  Anyone watching soaps would think they're all a waste of time!  Those characters who really want a baby usually have problems conceiving though.

----------

maidmarian (17-10-2015), parkerman (17-10-2015), Perdita (18-10-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Tina O'Brien has opened up about her new boss Kate Oates, saying that it's natural to be nervous when someone different takes over the show. 

Oates is set to take over from Stuart Blackburn as producer on Coronation Street in 2016.

Speaking about her character Sarah Platt's future on the show with The Sun's TV Magazine, OBrien said: "I think there is so much more room for Sarah to develop, so I'm here for the foreseeable, as long as they want me.

"I think everyone gets a bit nervous that they are going to be axed when there's a new boss. If I get a call summoning me to her office, I'll be like: 'Oh. My. Goodnessâ¦"

Emmerdale's series producer Kate Oates
Â©  ITV
Kate Oates

Discussing the recent dramatic live episode, in which the father of Sarah's baby was killed, O'Brien said: "Some people on Twitter were like: 'Oh, so you can act after all,'". 

"I replied: 'Thanksâ¦I think'. But to be honest, if I worried about things like that, I would never leave my bed."

Speaking about discovering her character was pregnant with Callum's baby, O'Brien said: "I literally gasped. Then I shuddered at the thought of being 'pregnant' again, and when I was expecting my second child Beau, I was just massive and uncomfortable towards the end."​

----------


## parkerman

> Speaking about discovering her character was pregnant with Callum's baby, O'Brien said: "I literally gasped.


How long has she been in Corrie? And she couldn't work out that that was going to happen long before getting the script!? Dear oh dear!!!

----------

lizann (30-11-2015), maidmarian (29-11-2015), Perdita (29-11-2015)

----------


## Kim

> How long has she been in Corrie? And she couldn't work out that that was going to happen long before getting the script!? Dear oh dear!!!


I must admit I thought we'd missed the boat on that particular plotline. Not being 12/13 now, I didn't think she'd be able to get almost half way through a pregnancy without knowing about it. I assumed that having been in that situation once, she'd be a bit more worried if she was feeling off and would at least take a test rather than put it all down to the cover up.

I hope we actually get a factually correct reference of abortion laws in soap at long last. (I presume David will be urging her to get rid.) At her stage it isn't illegal, just more unpleasant.

----------

lizann (30-11-2015), maidmarian (29-11-2015), Perdita (29-11-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Sarah Platt falls at the first hurdle after returning to the cobbles tonight (November 30).

When Sarah (Tina O'Brien) arrives back in Weatherfield after her time away in Milan, she's determined to prove to David and Kylie that she can now keep her composure despite her guilt over Callum Logan's murder.

David (Jack P Shepherd) isn't pleased to see Sarah as he's convinced that she's still a liability, and his worst fears are soon realised when she's unable to face spending any time in Gail's granny flat knowing that Callum is buried underneath.

As Sarah's behaviour starts to become increasingly erratic again, David is determined to see the back of her and wants her to go back to Milan. Will Sarah be scared off, or could she deliver a shocking threat of her own?

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Sarah Platt to go into labour early... in Tracy Barlow's flower shop
Things take a scary turn for Coronation Street's Sarah Platt next month as she goes into labour early - and in Tracy Barlow's flower shop.
Single-mum Sarah (Tina O'Brien) was told that she needed a caesarean, but her waters break five weeks early with only Mary Taylor by her side to act as midwife. Eeek.
But, according to The Sun, Mary tells Sarah it'll all be fine - since she's watched lots of births on TVâ¦
Sarah sadly lost her baby Billy Grimshaw in 2003 after having a caesarean, but this time she fortunately gives birth to a healthy baby.
However, doubts start to creep in when she struggles to bond with her newborn over fears he'll be like his drug dealer father Callum, whose body is still hidden in a manhole under the floor.

----------

Dazzle (17-02-2016), Glen1 (17-02-2016), tammyy2j (18-02-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Things take a scary turn for Coronation Street's Sarah Platt next month as she goes into labour early - and in Tracy Barlow's flower shop.


We haven't even seen her with a baby bump yet!   :EEK!:

----------

tammyy2j (18-02-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Sarah Platt believes ex Callum Logan is still ALIVE as she battles crippling psychosis
Coronation Street's Sarah Platt is on the verge of a mental breakdown.
After welcoming her second child, the Weatherfield favourite - played by Tina O'Brien - will battle a crippling episode of psychosis, which affects some women after they give birth.
She is set to be plagued by distressing flashbacks and begins to believe her ex-boyfriend Callum Logan (Sean Ward), who was brutally murdered last year, is still alive and out to get her.
"I'm excited about Sarah's story because it will really push me," actress Tina told Inside Soap magazine. "She has been through a nightmare six months with what happened to Callum and having to cover it up.
After welcoming her second child, Sarah [Tina O'Brien] will battle a crippling episode of psychosis
"It could become a form of psychosis because of everything that's gone on. But, right now, it's centred on Sarah's anxiety and worries about the future. I think, with Sarah, her head will start playing more tricks on her as time goes on. She'll have delusions and flashbacks to what she witnessed. I think it will be the hardest thing I've ever done on screen.
"These images she's getting of him are very much in her head, but it seems like he's still there and alive to Sarah."
Things don't go according to plan at Harry's Christening on Coronation Street
Sarah's mental health has been heading in a downward spiral over the past six months since she witnessed her sister-in-law Kylie Platt [Paula Lane] smash the bad boy drug dealer over the head and then bury his lifeless body under Gail McIntyre's [Helen Worth] granny annex.
Things took a turn for the worse when Sarah welcomed her baby son Harry - whose father is Callum - but it's set to get even harder this week when the emotional mother is convinced her tot is the reincarnation of her abusive ex.

----------

Dazzle (14-04-2016), tammyy2j (14-04-2016)

----------


## Rear window

> After welcoming her second child, the Weatherfield favourite - played by Tina O'Brien - will battle a crippling episode of psychosis, which affects some women after they give birth.



Gosh. That's an unusual storyline. I'm glad that's not been done recently in another soap.
</sarcasm>

----------

Dazzle (14-04-2016), parkerman (14-04-2016), sarah c (14-04-2016)

----------


## Rear window

> After welcoming her second child, the Weatherfield favourite - played by Tina O'Brien - will battle a crippling episode of psychosis, which affects some women after they give birth.



Gosh. That's an unusual storyline. I'm glad that's not been done recently in another soap.
</sarcasm>

----------

Perdita (14-04-2016), tammyy2j (14-04-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Gosh. That's an unusual storyline. I'm glad that's not been done recently in another soap.
> </sarcasm>


I totally agree, but to be fair to the Corrie team storylines can be planned up to a year in advance so they probably thought it original when they dreamt it up.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Rear window (15-04-2016)

----------


## lizann

can tina match up to lacey

----------


## Dazzle

> can tina match up to lacey


I very much doubt it, but that's not a criticism of Tina. Lacey is just _so_ convincing as a woman in the midst of psychosis.

----------

Rear window (15-04-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street spoiler â Sarah Plattâs meltdown
New mum Sarah Platt is going to have a meltdown in next weekâs Coronation Street as she struggles to cope with her killer secret.
The local has been hiding the fact she was involved in the death of Callum Logan, whose body has been buried under Gailâs floor ever since!
Following the birth of her son, who is also Callumâs child, Sarah has been on edge, feeling more guilty by the day for what she has done.
That, coupled with the fact her son Harry is not sleeping through the night, leaves poor Sarah at the end of her tether. Next week as Harry cries in his cot, Sarah will be seen sat alone looking utterly frightened about what she might do next.
Seeing Sarah looking stressed, Kylie wonders if sheâs okay but gets a mouthful for her trouble when Sarah snaps at her telling her sheâs sick of the constant interrogation.
Later, jittery Sarah tells Kylie she reckons Harry can sense his dead fatherâs presence in the house and she needs to move away.
Kylie does her best to calm her down but can she keep a lid on the secret that could destroy the Platts forever?

----------

Dazzle (27-04-2016), maidmarian (27-04-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Dramatic pictures appear to show Sarah on the verge of telling Callum's mum Marion the truth about his death

 Sarah-Louise Platt nears breaking point when she attends ex-boyfriend Callum Logan's funeral on Coronation Street.

The mum-of-two - played by Tina O'Brien - has been racked with guilt ever since sister-in-law Kylie Platt killed Callum back in September.

With Sarah knowing what really happened to Callum, his send-off almost becomes too much for her to handle.


Pictures show Sarah as she's led away from the church by Todd Grimshaw - played by Bruno Langley.

The blonde looks ready to confess her part in the crime after coming face to face with Callum's mum Marion - played by Susan Cookson.

Emotional Marion was spotted during the scene holding a framed picture of her son, likely to have been on show when vicar Billy Mayhew conducted the service.

When Sarah returned to the soap in 2015, she immediately fell for drug dealer Callum despite being warned about his nasty ways.

Eventually she got to see his true colours before they had a dramatic showdown during the soap's live episode to celebrate ITV's 60th anniversary.

The nail-biting scenes saw Kylie come to Sarah's aid by killing Callum.

Read more: Corrie fans flag up something seriously strange about Sarah Platt's finger

Afterwards it was decided that the bad boy's body should be buried under the house.

Things went from bad to worse for Sarah when she later discovered she was pregnant with Callum's baby.

She gave birth to a son - called Harry - earlier this year.

Last month actress Tina revealed that her character would start battling crippling episodes of psychosis .

"I'm excited about Sarah's story because it will really push me," she told Inside Soap.

"She has been through a nightmare six months with what happened to Callum and having to cover it up.

"It could become a form of psychosis because of everything that's gone on. But, right now, it's centred on Sarah's anxiety and worries about the future.

"I think, with Sarah, her head will start playing more tricks on her as time goes on. She'll have delusions and flashbacks to what she witnessed. I think it will be the hardest thing I've ever done on screen.

"These images she's getting of him are very much in her head, but it seems like he's still there and alive to Sarah."

http://www.mirror.co.uk/tv/tv-news/c...609#r3z-addoor

----------

Dazzle (16-05-2016), Glen1 (16-05-2016), maidmarian (16-05-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Ok so it may be a funeral without a body...if so why are all the platt clan there. They said they wanted nothing to do with callums mum

----------

Dazzle (17-05-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Tina O'Brien has responded to the criticisms that Coronation Street has been copying EastEnders.

O'Brien's character Sarah-Louise Platt has been struggling to cope following the birth of her son Harry in March, with soap fans noting the similarities to Stacey Branning's postpartum psychosis storyline in EastEnders.

On the comparisons, she told the Daily Star Sunday: "It's a shame. I'd be lying if I said it wasn't. Lacey Turner is a fantastic actress. But this is very different. Stacey's got bipolar, whereas Sarah's psychosis is centred around Callum.

"There were thoughts about her having post-traumatic stress disorder. But because she's had a baby and because she's got the trauma of what's gone on with Callum, it will be classed as post-natal psychosis."

O'Brien also noted that the storyline has been "the hardest thing I've ever done" and she's felt a huge responsibility to get it right.

Despite the criticisms, the fact that soaps like Corrie and EastEnders are storylined and scripted so far in advance means that any perceived similarities will have been a coincidence.

This week's Coronation Street sees Callum Logan's body finally unearthed in dark scenes following Nick Tilsley and Carla Connor's wedding day.

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (22-05-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Tina O'Brien has told Digital Spy that fans will be surprised by Sarah Platt's determination to cover up the truth about Callum Logan's murder.

Sarah has appeared to be the weak link as she, Kylie and David all try to keep themselves out of jail, but that looks set to change now that Callum's body has finally been found.

Hit play above to see Tina chat to us about the dark storyline, which will stay prominent on screen over the next few weeks with some huge twists and turns along the way.

"Surprisingly once the body is discovered, even though she has been saying previously that she can't cope, the realisation is that unless she keeps her mouth shut, she's going to go to prison," O'Brien told us.

"I think, if anything, it gives her this drive to lie and cover it up and try to stay strong."

Our video chat sees Tina reveal the future of Sarah's mental health storyline and how she feels about her co-star Paula Lane deciding to quit her role as Kylie.

Tina also gives us her verdict on the theory that Callum should have turned up alive in a final twist to the tale!

Coronation Street continues on Monday (May 30) at 7.30pm and 8.30pm on ITV.

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (28-05-2016), swmc66 (29-05-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street spoilers: Sarah Platt in danger? Mysterious Lee targets her at Callumâs funeral
The day of Callum Loganâs funeral was always going to have a profound effect on the already vulnerable Sarah Platt in Coronation Street â but as her fragile emotions end up all over the place, she is targeted by Billy Mayhewâs drug addict brother Leeâ¦
With Sarah setting off for the funeral against the advice of her family, Todd Grimshaw heads out to fetch her back while David panics over what she might do.
Meanwhile, Billy is under pressure as he prepares to conduct the funeral and Lee chooses this stressful time to turn up and try and get more money from his brother. As Billy refuses, he becomes more anxious by the situation and when he sees a picture of Callum placed by the coffin, he canât carry on and flees the church.
Meanwhile, Lee watches Sarah closely and later approaches her in the Rovers before introducing himself.
But what is he planning and is Sarah in danger?

----------

Dazzle (09-06-2016), swmc66 (10-06-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street will air heartbreaking scenes next week as David and Bethany Platt have to break the news of Kylie's death to Sarah in hospital.

Kylie will die suddenly and unexpectedly later this week, throwing the Platt family into turmoil.

While David turns vigilante in an effort to avenge the loss of his wife, he is faced with the hard task of informing his sister Sarah, who has been receiving treatment in a mental health unit after suffering from a psychotic episode.

Although Sarah is making good progress, news of Kylie's death understandably throws her and she starts to become jittery, convinced Callum is connected to it in some way.

David and Bethany tell Sarah that Kylie has died
Â©  ITV

David and Bethany tell Sarah that Kylie is dead
Â©  ITV
The situation intensifies when Sarah picks up a newspaper and is shocked to read the details of Kylie's death. 

When Bethany arrives at the hospital to find her mum packing her bag to leave,  Sarah explains that she's read the awful news about Kylie and David needs her. 

Following some desperate pleas from Bethany - who begs her to stay in hospital until she's completely better - Sarah agrees to remain, but could Kylie's demise have a detrimental effect on her recovery?

Coronation Street airs these scenes on Wednesday, July 20 and Thursday, July 21.

Digital Spy

----------


## tammyy2j

How can both Sarah Louise and Bethany afford the gym, is Gary given them special rates?

----------

Dazzle (11-10-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> How can both Sarah Louise and Bethany afford the gym, is Gary given them special rates?


I think something has been said to that effect.  It's still highly unrealistic though especially as Sarah's buying one of Phelan's luxury flats...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

swmc66 (11-10-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> I think something has been said to that effect.  It's still highly unrealistic though especially as Sarah's buying one of Phelan's luxury flats...


Sarah received the money from her shares, she is not broke unless she has paid every penny of that money as a downpayment for the flat already

----------


## Dazzle

> Sarah received the money from her shares, she is not broke unless she has paid every penny of that money as a downpayment for the flat already


She has I think.

----------

Perdita (11-10-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

Is she all better from psychosis, I mean no follow up check ups, do health nurses or social workers not check on her and son Harry? If they do would Bethany also her care be looked at?

----------

Glen1 (03-05-2017), lizann (03-05-2017), Perdita (03-05-2017)

----------


## Kim

> Is she all better from psychosis, I mean no follow up check ups, do health nurses or social workers not check on her and son Harry? If they do would Bethany also her care be looked at?


You can't be made the subject of a care order from age 17, so provided no one comes calling in the next month, Bethany will be able to choose where to stay with no issues.

I wonder if it'll be something that's revisited from time to time. Around 50% who've had postpartum psychosis experience future mental health issues unrelated to childbirth. She would likely have recovered from it by now; the most severe symptoms are between 2-12 weeks with 6-12 months for recovery. Harry is now around 14 months old.

Surprised nothing happened though as didn't Sarah leave her treatment plan early? She didn't follow all of their advice for definite as she failed to go back to the clinic after a visit home. Not sure if she then continued treatment as an outpatient or not.

----------

Glen1 (03-05-2017), tammyy2j (03-05-2017)

----------


## tammyy2j

> You can't be made the subject of a care order from age 17, so provided no one comes calling in the next month, Bethany will be able to choose where to stay with no issues.
> 
> I wonder if it'll be something that's revisited from time to time. Around 50% who've had postpartum psychosis experience future mental health issues unrelated to childbirth. She would likely have recovered from it by now; the most severe symptoms are between 2-12 weeks with 6-12 months for recovery. Harry is now around 14 months old.
> 
> Surprised nothing happened though as didn't Sarah leave her treatment plan early? She didn't follow all of their advice for definite as she failed to go back to the clinic after a visit home. Not sure if she then continued treatment as an outpatient or not.


Is Bethany only 16?

Eastenders always acknowledge Stacey's bipolar and her psychosis storyline was done very well 

I hate how soaps just drop certain storylines

----------


## Perdita

> Is Bethany only 16?
> 
> Eastenders always acknowledge Stacey's bipolar and her psychosis storyline was done very well 
> 
> I hate how soaps just drop certain storylines


It is her 17th birthday on June 4th

----------

tammyy2j (04-05-2017)

----------


## Kim

> Is Bethany only 16?
> 
> Eastenders always acknowledge Stacey's bipolar and her psychosis storyline was done very well 
> 
> I hate how soaps just drop certain storylines


Yes she is, she was born on screen in June 2000. She seems older as the actress is nearly 5 years older than the character she plays.

Stacey's ongoing medical issues are almost inevitable due to her bipolar, Sarah's is only a 50/50 chance. At least it will be believable whichever way it goes down the line. Shame they didn't depict it well after Kylie's death (I thought that would have set her back and/or the treatment interruption have had some effect.) I can't remember anything ever coming of it.

Surely Gail (and Max in a few years) must find out that Kylie killed Callum. Maybe that'll trigger something.

----------

lizann (04-05-2017), tammyy2j (04-05-2017)

----------


## lizann

> Is she all better from psychosis, I mean no follow up check ups, do health nurses or social workers not check on her and son Harry? If they do would Bethany also her care be looked at?


 i forgot that sarah had mental health issues

----------


## Perdita

I think a lot of the time we are to assume that things happen off screen, they released Sarah from the hospital to go home so presumably she would have been better but it would be good if they could mention her going back for follow up check-ups

----------

tammyy2j (04-05-2017)

----------


## lizann

sarah beats up ryan, will this lead to them sleeping together down the road?

----------


## Perdita

The actress has signed another contract for a year   :Smile:

----------


## lizann

talk on line of sarah crushing on peter, but will it be reciprocated?

----------


## Perdita

> talk on line of sarah crushing on peter, but will it be reciprocated?


I thought Sarah is happy with Gary... but of course, soapland rules dictate that no relationship lasts forever ... having said that .. I would crush on Peter  :Wub:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## lizann

does she cheat on gary with adam? new trailer indicates it could happen

----------


## lizann

i think she will cheat with seb or adam

----------


## Perdita

> i think she will cheat with seb or adam


Not with Seb .. he is the same age as Bethany .. ewwwww   ... Adam I can believe ....

----------

parkerman (19-02-2019), tammyy2j (20-02-2019)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Not with Seb .. he is the same age as Bethany .. ewwwww   ... Adam I can believe ....


Is Seb younger than Bethany?

----------


## lizann

> Not with Seb .. he is the same age as Bethany .. ewwwww   ... Adam I can believe ....


that won't stop her if her loose knickers drop  :Stick Out Tongue:  gary can rebound with bethany

----------


## Perdita

https://metro.co.uk/2019/11/28/coron...PvDF3Rj4GFTolA

Signed a contract for another year .... must admit was not keen on her before she left for a while but since her return she has grown on me and she is a good character

----------


## tammyy2j

Sparks seem set to fly between Sarah and Gary again as the pair rediscover their chemistry, especially with Sarah having caught Adam flirting with Laura.

But as Sarah grows closer to her dangerous ex, will she make a mistake that will cost her her marriage?

Duncan Metro Newsletter

----------

